
The Geisha Syndrome - junwuwriting
https://medium.com/@junwu_46652/the-geisha-syndrome-c18bfa493234
======
Hackbraten
Archive link in case you have hit Medium’s paywall for the month:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190426144613/https://medium.co...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190426144613/https://medium.com/@junwu_46652/the-
geisha-syndrome-c18bfa493234)

